# battery problem turbo levo 29 ht



## bongidongi (Jun 19, 2018)

I got a new turbo levo battery 460 w/h, but its health is only 97%. I expect 100% of the new battery, has anyone ever had such a problem? On the old battery, health is 100% but the contacts do not work fine. What to do in this case? My local salesman is saying that this is tolerance and that he noticed deviations on several batteries, but it does not seem right to me. I also do not buy the car 97% but 100%.


----------



## motocatfish (Mar 12, 2016)

Patience will be rewarded ... after a few charge cycles.

Your battery manual/guide should agree.

Catfish ...



Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## bongidongi (Jun 19, 2018)

motocatfish said:


> Patience will be rewarded ... after a few charge cycles.
> 
> Your battery manual/guide should agree.
> 
> ...


We did not understand well. The battery is 100% full, but health is 97%. I have already filled it with at least 10x but no difference.


----------

